# Karpfenzeit beginnt



## Pottwal (1. Mai 2002)

Es geht wieder Los, die Saison der Wasserschweine beginnt, welche Rezepte sind Eure liebsten meins ist und bleibt
Karpfen in Biertunke.

2 Bund Suppengrün und eine große Gemüsezwiebel mit 2 Lorbeerblättern und etwas Piment grob geschnitten in der Kasserolle bei zwi Liter gesalzenem Wasser garen.

Den geputzen 4 Pfünder in 5 cm starken Kotlettscheiben schneiden und säuern.
Nun das gegarte Gemüse mit einer Schaumkelle abschöpfen.
 Das Wasser mit einem 1/2 Liter Pilsner und einem 1/2 Liter Malzbier oder Karamelbier auffüllen. In diesen Sud nun einen
Fischkuchen zerbröseln und beim umrühren auflösen.
Jetzt die Karpfenstücke in diesem Sud abgedeckt 30 min bei kleiner Flamme gar ziehn lassen. Möglichst nicht kochen!!!

Dazu passen Kartoffeln.


----------



## Schulti (3. Mai 2002)

Also, ich finde Karpfen geräuchert ziemlich lägger!!!


----------

